# Pre-workouts that cause panic attacks.



## Lovetogetjacked (Feb 7, 2017)

You guys ever experience panic attacks after taking a pre workout? This can easily happen if you are not hydrated enough and took it on an empty stomach.

Heart starts racing, seems like it will never slow down, feels like you are having a heart attack. You are forced to sit down and close your eyes and tell yourself everything will be ok. 

Only thing missing is chest and arm pain. 

Discuss.


----------



## Burrfoot1313 (Feb 7, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> You guys ever experience panic attacks after taking a pre workout? This can easily happen if you are not hydrated enough and took it on an empty stomach.
> 
> Heart starts racing, seems like it will never slow down, feels like you are having a heart attack. You are forced to sit down and close your eyes and tell yourself everything will be ok.
> 
> ...



I have a touch of PTSD and decades of stimulant abuse under my belt.  Everything gives me a panic attack.  Lol  Anymore, I like the pwo's that give you a good pump vs stimulants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Feb 8, 2017)

Coke binges tend to give me more panic attacks.



Pre-workouts are more like koolaid and no doz.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes for sure, especially if you are sensitive to or prone to Anxiety this can happen.

I haven't gotten it in awhile, but if I abuse something with DMAA, Methylsynephrine or Ephedrine I have had it happen.

Also the old school 1996 Dan Duchaine Ultimate orange which we later found out had Ephedra and Clen did this to me on several occasions.

That stuff was insane. I will argue there is nothing ever as strong as that product OTC wise.   Anyone else been around long enough to remember it?


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 8, 2017)

I've taken a little to much Hyde pre work out and that bitch had me geeked up lolz. I ended up turning around and skipping gym that day. Tweeker shit 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## DailyDriven (Feb 28, 2017)

I had the same reaction taking too much Hyde!


----------

